# Test Cyp/Tren E/Dbol/Anavar Cycle Review



## JustForLooks (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello all, this will be my first time running Tren and I know the compound A is suggested by first time users, but I've first-hand witnessed the sides from people with low test/high tren and low tren/high test combinations and I understand what Tren entails; I'm beyond prepared to deal with the side effects. Tren A and Test P are almost unattainable for me so the most viable option I have is Test E/C and Tren E for compounds. 

I'm planning on starting another cycle in the fall looking along the lines: 

1-12 500 mg Test Cyp (250 M/Th) 
1-10 300 mg Tren E (150 M/Th) 
1-3 50 mg Dbol ED
9-12 50mg Anavar ED
Adex .25 ED
Prami .125 ED ramped to .25 ED after 2 weeks 
2-14 HCG 600 iu/wk (300 iu M/Th) 

PCT 14-18 
Nolva 40/40/20/20 
Clomid 100/50 or 50/50/25/25 

21 y/o, 215 lbs, 12% BF, 5'11 

I'm not gyno prone and I'm going to be taking Prami for prolactin issues, I don't like the studies I've read on Caber's potential sides down the road. 

I didn't know if this was pretty well sought out or not, and I would appreciate any opinions/information on the coming up cycle. I am in no rush and I've had a few cycles under the belt (3), so I have plenty time for improvement and tweaking the cycle and/or diet. 

I'm planning on running this on a bulk with an extremely clean diet consisting of 350g P, 400g C, 150g fat ~4500 calories on lifting days (M-W, F+Sat) and dropping carbs to 100g on off days (~3000 calories). 

No matter what is said, thank you all for your time to read this and any information provided!


----------

